# civi jobs in the after life



## silverback (7 Mar 2007)

I am interested in the communication trades like signal op, and ATIS, I like technology, variety, learning and being relied on by peers etc what kind of jobs can one aquire in the civilian world after doing a term of time getting training in such a field. I've heard you cant get past a cableman at a cable company really from 1 ignorant person yet others say the telecommunications training is highly valuable. at the moment I plan on doing 1 term, if I like it maybe I'l stay for good but what is important to me is aquiring skills that are usefull, sought after in the civi world so I know I gained more than just good memories if I leave after 3-5 years. I was also looking at VEH TEC's and aircraft techs but theyre not in demand right now and also I dont think you come out of the military with a license OR at all ready to right your license test. which would screw it to ya pretty good in the civi world for a career I think. 
any info is much appreciated. I would really like to hear from people who have the military life for the civies and what kinda jobs, opportunities you had from your military background. 

thank you 
Michael


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2007)

Man that was hard to read. Please use proper punctuation and capitalization.

Now if I can understand the question, depending on your trade and posting will depend on the type of training you recieve. As a Sig Op, (and I will only speak on our behalf, not being a tech or lineman) you will recieve training in radios, computer networking, satelitte communications and HF communications, just to name a few. Having said that, you may not recieve training in all of these disciplines, especially if you only stay in for your initial contract.

Here is the link to the recruiting website with more info about the Sig Op trade http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=215

Here is the link to the recruiting homepage, browse to your hearts content http://www.forces.ca/v3/default_html.aspx


----------



## Keebler (8 Mar 2007)

My partner was in the Navy for 6 years as a Marine Mechanic, she came out and applied for her Apprenticeship in Automotive Mechanics and was credited two years of schooling and hours based on her service in the military(she would have been accredited more if she kept all of  her logged hours from the ship), so she only had to complete 2 more apprenticship years and the hours to go with it etc. Finished a 4 year apprenticeship in 2 yrs. Id have to say that was worth it for the experience of serving in the Navy for 6 yrs. I guess it all depends on how you look at your service and what you want to take and get out of it. For me, my choice to join is for a  Career, not a stepping stone to another job.


----------



## SiG_22_Qc (8 Mar 2007)

Taxi and police dispatcher.


----------



## dekeman (8 Mar 2007)

say again all after " two large double double and a toasted......"


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2007)

dekeman said:
			
		

> say again all after " two large double double and a toasted......"



Sounds like you got it down pat, man  ;D


----------



## Radop (11 Mar 2007)

The last three are obviously a little bitter.  I know a lot of ex-soldiers working in a veriety of professions based on the knowledge they gained in the military.  It is what you do with your training that is more important than what training you get.  I am sure I could land a job a little better than taxi dispatcher with the knowledge I have gained over the past 13 yrs.  

Note:  I don't like coffee that much but I make a mean pot of it.  LOL


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

Radop said:
			
		

> Note:  I don't like coffee that much but I make a mean pot of it.  LOL



Isn't that a prerequisite for our job?

To be honest, employment opportunities outside off the military ref Sig Op, I think depends a lot on your experience in the trade. I'm sure that if you worked more on the IT/Networking side of things, it'd be a little easier to get work civvy street.

But it depends on the job market, and how you can apply yourself to it.


----------



## hank011 (16 Mar 2007)

It's not about the trade courses, unless you want to work for a contractor for the CF. The civvie world doesnt care about anything you take in the CF(for the most part). Its the certifications and courses you take in the civvie world that count. Without Microsoft or Cisco certifications(which require experience), you cant even get higher than CS1 in the public service(33k a year). Sig ops and Techs share that much in common...no civvie certification= "Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## ShediacNB (31 Mar 2007)

I know im still pretty new here, but I just wanted to express my opinion. I have been a Computer tech for over 3 years. Networking, deskside support , hardware break fix the whole bit. I know many civi techs who do not have any certificatiosn and have excellent jobs with good pay. I dont really agree whith the people who say no certs = do youwant fries with that..and you will be at Tims selling doughnuts. If you were to check out sites like monstre.ca and different job sites, you will notcie that most employers will accept relevant work experience in lieu of certs. Nowadays MCSe's are a dime a dozen. The designation doe snot carry much weight anymore. It shows you have studied but does not really show any hands on expertise per se. I have completed many Microsoft certs..they are mostly theory..not very hands on ..that being said..they are starting to change that. Anyway all im trying to say is that if you have a few years in the military doing IT work..how is that not relevant in the "real World" a server is a server a pc is a pc i mean dont get me wronh here..as I said im still new to thsi military stuff..but a tect is a tech is a tech wether civi or military..experience on a RESUMe looks good no matter wher eyou got that experience. And the discipline you are supposed to get in the military shoudl be attractive to any employer. But then again...thsi is just my opinion..I know a guy working for DND in Ottawa who has an A+ cert..thats it A+ the guy makes over 65k per year...so I will never beleiv ethat military experience is not worth anything in civi life..and certs ..most employers who know IT..im not talking about HR type who dont know anything..but an IT manager knows teh value fo a good tech..cert or no cert. I hope my tone does not seem to direct...any feedback much appreciated..thank you


----------



## ShediacNB (31 Mar 2007)

sorry about all the typing mistakes..i try to type too fast


----------



## Eids of March (13 Apr 2007)

If you are interested in a technical trade, you may be able to get civvie certification. The Forces have a Subsidized Education Program for Non-Commissioned Members (NCM-SEP). This program will pay for your tuition and books (max 2 years) at almost any college that'll accept you. On top of that, you will be payed a Reg Force salary. Upon completion of your academic program, you work for the military for 4 years. That way, you get the certification and four years of experience to go with it. Trades open to NCM-SEP change from year to year, so check at your recruiting center.

(I'm in the NCM-SEP, and it R00LZ.)


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2007)

there are always 'contractor' work available if you get my drift.... :


----------



## ShediacNB (14 Apr 2007)

No..not sure I do get your drift..making a comment like that with rolling eyes.... As I have said. I know plenty of techs who have NO CERTS and have excellent Government jobs..also in private sector...certs do not in general prove any hands on ability  but as this is Canada youare free to have your own opinion however wrong it may be.....


----------



## Booked_Spice (14 Apr 2007)

I am in the communications industry. We have hired several of ex CF personal to fill various of rolls. Even though they do not have their ticket, the company I work with has put them through school to earn their certificates or tickets depending on what the qualifications are needed  for that department. On one of my construction teams, I have 2 ex military personal from Sig ops. For the question of Pay, one of the gentlemen is earning 60,000 plus OT.

We hire ex cf personal for a variety of reasons but the main reason is the experience the military has given them. So for those who say you can't get a job because you don't have the proper tickets/ certifications is not totally true. 

In Alberta, we have lots of opportunities and not enough qualified candidates to fullfill the roles. Companies must take more aggressive approaches to try and get a qualified work force. This includes paid trainning, incentives ect.....

Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## ShediacNB (14 Apr 2007)

Thank You Booked_spice at least somebody understands...


----------



## antique (14 Apr 2007)

I am not familiar with Sigs qualifications but,I can tell you that former servicemen are a great asset to any company in the after life.Foremost those who have served in the Forces have the correc t attitude that an employer seeks this is "the can DO" approach.Then these people are motivated and usually hard workers.Most have extensive supervisory experience and high leadership skills.
I lately retired from my "after life employment" with a large specialty chemicals multinational.I was given every opportunity to upgrade my education,every opportunity to seek responsibilities.While employed there I did recruit former military.Not because they were fully qualified for the job but because I knew that they would do it.
The military is an exciting place to be and a great job.
When the time comes to move on believe me"The is life after....
Game Over


----------



## medaid (15 Apr 2007)

ShediacNB said:
			
		

> No..not sure I do get your drift..making a comment like that with rolling eyes.... As I have said. I know plenty of techs who have NO CERTS and have excellent Government jobs..also in private sector...certs do not in general prove any hands on ability  but as this is Canada youare free to have your own opinion however wrong it may be.....



What I mean was there will always BE a job for you. Especially with contractors in PMCs, if you've got a good background like the forces under your belt. Even with large oil survey companies and such. The rolling eyes meant you worry too much... at least in my opinion. You're talking to someone who works in the medical field, and believe me, certs are definetly not the be all and end all. Sometimes, though, certs do help.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Apr 2007)

Folks:

I got out in January 2004.  I was a WO RMS Clk, which would naturally place me in a middle management Human Resources/Finance type position.  I wasn't interested in such a job, and (after a side-tracking contract for a buddies company) decided to become a Cabinetmaker.

I attended a VERY basic introduction to Cabinetmaking type course at NAIT (Northern Alberta Institute of Technology), which qualified me as a first year apprentice.  When I eventually got around to looking for a job, I had three within 24 hours.  I had thought that my fairly new qualifications, coupled with my "advanced" age of 46 would mean a hard time finding work in my chosen field (which field had absolutely NOTHING to do with my military qualifications).  I couldn't have been more wrong.

The company I eventually went with was extremely pleased - not only with my work, but my work ETHIC.  I was ALWAYS on time, ALWAYS concerned with the overall objectives of the company as a whole, and my particular department in particular.  I quickly (within 6 weeks) became the 2IC of my small (10 man) department, and sat in on and contributed to production and planning meetings, etcetera, etcetera.  I became one of the "spark plugs" of the company engine.

Due to my relocation, I departed that company after seven months and four pay raises.  We (the company and I) parted on excellent terms, and I will be sub-contracting some work for them.  The Production Manager (who does all the hiring and firing in the company) has become a good friend, and he tells me that he now SPECIFICALLY seeks retired CF personnel - regardless of their qualifications.  Turns out he took a chance on me because he liked the way I conducted myself during the interview - truth be told, I ended up interviewing HIM, rather than the reverse.

During that short time of my employment, other companies in the same industry were head-hunting me for junior management positions - based solely on my performance.

Moral of the story?  Once you've got a foot in the door, the world's your oyster.  Qualifications HELP to get your foot in the door, but if you retain the work ethics you were expected to display whilst in the CF, you'll knock their socks off.  For the most part, and in my experience, your average civy just don't understand loyalty, dedication, and "mission focus".  They're mostly "me" focussed, and wouldn't think of volunteering to help out at the company picnic, or other such function - just because they're not being paid for it.

If you've done well in the CF, you'll do well anywhere.


Roy


----------



## xo31@711ret (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Roy, I agree with you. I'm presently 'retired' at the age of 42 from the regs to follow my wife, a WO clerk on her last posting before her 20 reg is done. I'm on the north shore of Quebec. I've talked to a few folks here (usually parents of my 2 young daughters' friends); one who ran his own company. Once I told them I was a 'retired' ex military (not even mentioning my trade) with 24+years plus experience, I was always told I should apply for a job at such-and-such a place (didn't matter if it was an outfit selling 'widgets' or involved in mining; etc) as the companys' were always interested in x-military folks. My only hick up is my French is very poor (my problem, not theirs).


----------



## ShediacNB (16 Apr 2007)

I apologize MedTech I had misunderstood...Thank you for clarifying..I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (8 May 2007)

IMHO - The military doesn't train you for the after life - that's up to you.  There are tons of opportunities out there though to use programs to help pay for non-mil stuff, but you have to put the time/effort into them.  I used to joke too about the only job you'll be qualified for it dispatching taxies (that's an OLD joke) - I'll let you know in a month though or two if there is something else out there directly related to Sigs (non heavily computer related)......I know a guy who knows a guy let's just say.

The Signals trade is evolving quickly.  Over the next 5-10 years the CF is going to keep on keeping up with technology and industry.  Operators will become more than mast monkeys or cam net slingers, so long as we have the dough and infrastructure to allow this I suppose.  Computers and computer related equipment is quickly replacing a lot of what we use.  

My suggestion - get your hands into EVERYthing.  The Army is pretty good at protecting themselves from having everyone leave for greener pastures -  but with the right experience and training, anyone in the comms world will be leaving (finishing contracts or retiring included) with a wealth of knowledge far better than the guys leaving right now and just recently.

"I can swap a 524 in less than a minute, can you?"

Bin


----------



## ShediacNB (12 May 2007)

You can swap a 524?? hmmm im not sure what you are talking about.... are you  sure thats not a 512?


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2007)

ShediacNB said:
			
		

> You can swap a 524?? hmmm im not sure what you are talking about.... are you  sure thats not a 512?



You are showing your youth/age.  He is talking about Legacy equipment.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2007)

Damn George, you are too quick!!


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2007)

ShediacNB said:
			
		

> You can swap a 524?? hmmm im not sure what you are talking about.... are you  sure thats not a 512?




 :rofl:

kids.........


----------



## LineJumper (3 Jul 2007)

I can check if the batteries are positioned properly in a TA-43.


----------



## ZBM2 (12 Jul 2007)

Finishing my 20 years in the CF in Dec 08. Loved the job the life and most of all the experience, but as for translating quals to civvie life, I forsee it as starting fresh. Looking forward to making the best of it.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (16 Jul 2007)

ZBM2 - Not that I have to tell anyone with your experience about this - but it's prob best to put the word out for others reading this thread.  The CF has lots of programs for those leaving us.  Some of us are a little rusty on the whole resume and interview front - so it's best to beef up before heading out.

Having a friend in HR (civy side), it's interesting to hear about how some Ex-Military pers really aren't ready to take on a job outside of uniform.  Resumes not directed to the job, poor interview skills, inability to put things in "English" (aka - too many military abbreviations) are just a couple of things this friend sees all the time.  That and the fact that some truly believe that they should be paid close to what they make now -  .

I'll skip links to anything as I'm sure a search will cover more ground with more knowledgable people on the subject.

Good luck on the street - see you there soon.......or not.   ???

Bin


----------



## Bintheredunthat (30 Jul 2007)

More directed to Sig Ops (Rad Ops for the older crew).

Came across this quite randomly................dispatcher job.

Bin


----------



## Wright (8 Aug 2007)

another deciding factor would be OSQ courses would it not? i know that two LCIS techs can have two very different jobs,  where one of them may know a great detail about a certain aspect of the trade and one may not have a clue about it? is this true, any other LCIS would be able to go deeper into depth into this, but that is the way i saw it as being a very verstaile job/career/trade


----------

